# Oriental blue?



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey, I am getting a lowrider bike painted this weekend. Im going with house of kolor oriental blue over a white base coat. Does anybody have pics of oriental blue paint jobs with a white base coat? If so, post em!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

No. Don't use a white base.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Why? The white will bleed through? Different people told me that white will make the blue brighter.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i dont think you're going the get any brighter than a metallic silver base. the white will make it lighter, maybe brighter too, but to get that true kandy effect you're gonna probably want a silver. 

not only that, but the kandy application will be much harder over a white base, plus the fade factor will be multiplied ten-fold.

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

never liked that color ... too bright


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

use HOUSE OF KOLOR bc02 orion silver for your base 

you'll be much happier


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jun 9 2009, 08:49 AM~14137400
> *use HOUSE OF KOLOR  bc02 orion silver for your base
> 
> you'll be much happier
> *


:thumbsup: 

That or the shimrin silver.. :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jun 9 2009, 10:02 AM~14137528
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> That or the shimrin silver..  :thumbsup:
> *


ive al=ways used both those


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jun 8 2009, 07:31 PM~14130696
> *Why? The white will bleed through? Different people told me that white will make the blue brighter.
> *


DID YOU ALREADY PAINT IT WHITE. IF NOT, GO WITH WHAT PEOPLE ARE TELLING YOU.


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)

ORIENTAL BLUE OVER SILVER BASE


> LIL JAVY


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Definitely over silver. If you do it over white, it'll look like a standard blue basecoat clear coat. No depth, no flip, it'll be pointless.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

oriental blue over silver


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 10 2009, 08:04 AM~14148090
> *oriental blue over silver
> 
> 
> ...


that urs

if so i would like to smash it


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 10 2009, 10:56 AM~14149070
> *that urs
> 
> if so i would like to smash it
> *


yeah thats mine :angry: i had to have something in my room for decoration


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 10 2009, 01:15 PM~14150818
> *yeah thats mine  :angry:  i had to have something in my room for decoration
> *


bring it to my shop and il decorate it for you 





with my torch


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Im getting my bike painted tomorrow over a silver basecoat by "frost" at "frost customs" in dallas tx.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jun 12 2009, 08:11 PM~14175580
> *Thanks for the pics. Im getting my bike painted tomorrow over a silver basecoat by "frost" at "frost customs" in dallas tx.
> *


cobalt blue is nicer


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

A little too dark for my taste. I really want something a little lighter than oriental blue. Do a image search on google of" chingon bike". Thats the perfect blue I want.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ah cool


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 10 2009, 01:21 PM~14151939
> *bring it to my shop and il decorate it for you
> with my torch
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

lol Too late. I already sent it off to get painted... Oriental blue over silver base with white pinstriping.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

I got my frame back last week. The paint looks SICK! I'll be posting pics of the complete bike in about 2 weeks. So stay tuned.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

I posted pics of my bike last night in the bike section. Heres a link... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=492394


----------

